# Has anyone used Contorted Filbert branches?



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking to add some uniqueness to my 135g South American tank. I have a Contorted Filbert (also know as Henry Lauder walking stick tree) In the front yard that looks like only about half of it made through the winter. I have heard Pine is apparently toxic, so I was wanting to know if anyone has had good or bad results with this tree. It isn't very common, although I got mine at H.D. a couple years ago. Google it if you not familiar with it, because I think a large piece would look great in the aquarium, but not willing to kill my fish if its toxic also. Jason


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Over a week later and not one response? I guess I'll take that as a 'no'. Thanks any way. Jason


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you try it, let us know how it works and then someone will have experience. Maybe in a small tank with one-two fish just in case?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Gardening is one of my other hobbies, and I am well familiar with the bush. Around here it is known as corkscrew hazel, but the scientific name is _Corylus avellana_ 'Contorta', meaning it is a variant of the common hazelnut, _Corylus avellana_. I can't think of any reason why it should be poisonous to fish, but I'd be reluctant to put such thin branches in a fish tank. Due to the high surface area, I would expect them to start rotting rather quickly, and thus fouling the water. If used, they might be best suited for a blackwater setup where you are deliberately trying to introduce tannins into the water to give it a tea color. The branches would probably have to be replaced every few months.

A common use for dead corkscrew hazel branches are flower arrangements. Even put in a vase by themselves, they can be very attractive!


----------

